# 2006 Ben Pearson Pro Staff Series Generation II



## selectarchery (Oct 12, 2002)

Picture is worth a thousand words...let's hear 'em.


----------



## pinshooter (Jun 11, 2004)

Nice looking bows. Is there much difference in those and the Bishop, they look the same?


----------



## LHpuncher (Apr 12, 2004)

ttt


----------



## cath8r (Jan 17, 2003)

Those are NICE!!! What kind of $$$ are we talking here? Did I mention how nice they were?


----------



## monty53 (Jun 19, 2002)

They are next generation Bishops but with the Ben Pearson label, not McPherson.


----------



## spicman (Dec 1, 2003)

awesome!!! one of the best kept secrets in archery.


----------



## PSEjaws (Dec 7, 2004)

now Jim... you tried to pull a slick one on us... cloaking your beloved little Bishop with the Pearson name...shame on you   

yo punk! where is my baby and how is she doing. 

does she have her new make-up on yet, cause im dying to take her out on a date! :shade:


----------



## JAVI (Jun 19, 2003)

That'll work for me.... :thumbs_up :RockOn: :thumb:


----------



## xtracker (Jul 14, 2003)

Why do the new bows have a solid limb, not that I am complaining I am just curious.


----------



## kennyb41 (Mar 18, 2005)

*Yes Notice The Split Limbs Gone!*

I hope everyone noticed the split limbs are gone!From what i heard the failure rate on thr split limbs was less than 1 percent like .046 percent,so why mess with success?.....................kenny


----------



## McArcher (Aug 12, 2003)

*GenerationII Ben Pearson*

Sweeeeeeeeeet very Sweet!  I like the solid limbs. It been along time sense I've seen them on a Pearson bow. Not that the split limbs are bad!

They really have nice looking risers. :thumbs_up


----------



## Ben6deerhunter (Sep 6, 2004)

I like it how soon will it be available?


----------



## selectarchery (Oct 12, 2002)

KennyB - no worries on the limbs. They are made out of the same material as the split limbs by the same careful staff that puts effort into the split limbs. There will still be bows with split limbs. Customers wanted to see split limbs and solid limbs so Ben Pearson actually listened.

LHPuncher - looks like you got your wish on the bearings.


----------



## selectarchery (Oct 12, 2002)

PSEjaws - your sweetie will be ready for the dance in a bit. I'll give you a call with an update.


----------



## monty53 (Jun 19, 2002)

Javi, that 36 3/8 ATA is your dream come true!


----------



## JAVI (Jun 19, 2003)

monty53 said:


> Javi, that 36 3/8 ATA is your dream come true!


Yep... I know what my hunting bow will be.... :bounce:


----------



## x-ring-1 (Oct 31, 2002)

*Good looking*

New bows look GREAT!!!


----------



## BradMc26 (Oct 16, 2002)

SelectArchery,

Holy Crap! I am in love with this bow. Being a short draw finger shooter, this bow looks perfect for me.

Seriously though, what is the difference between this and the Mcpherson Bishop besides the solid limbs? Is the riser/reflex the same? Will the Bishop still be around for 06'?


----------



## Scorpion (Jun 1, 2005)

*SWeet*

Looks Like i will be getting another bow for Select to Paint... 


Great looking bows


----------



## RandD (Dec 17, 2003)

*Its not a Bishop.*

The GENERATION II bow is not a BISHOP in BEN PEARSON clothes. The GENERATION II riser is a new design for BEN PEARSON. We kept the same ata and brace height as the BISHOP. The shooters that have got to shot the GENERATION II love it. Risers are being cut as I am typing this and we will be shipping the GENERATION II and the whole line up soon. If you can't wait, call, come by and shoot the R and D bow. :smile: 

251.867.8475


----------



## x-ring-1 (Oct 31, 2002)

*What is the difference?*

What is the difference in the Gen II riser compared to the Bishop riser? Just wondering! Thanks


----------



## BradMc26 (Oct 16, 2002)

x-ring-1 said:


> What is the difference in the Gen II riser compared to the Bishop riser? Just wondering! Thanks


Good question. 

Do Tell RandD


----------



## goatranch (Sep 11, 2004)

All I can say is...WOW!

Do you know what the MSRP will be?? I want one..no I want 2.


----------



## ridgerunner (Jun 24, 2003)

Now THAT is what I'm talkin about!!

Sstrrettch out them axles!! :thumbs_up


----------



## Aaron_73 (Aug 17, 2004)

That is a beautiful bow!

I can't wait to get my hands on one of those!


----------



## drtnshtr (Jan 20, 2003)

very nice looking bows!!!! very tempting!!! looks like pearson and pse are stepping up to the plate (again)


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

*Very Nice!!!*

Very nice looking rigs, that 36 & 3/8" ata model should be a great hunting bow and a good one on the 3-D range to boot....


----------



## LHpuncher (Apr 12, 2004)

selectarchery said:


> KennyB - no worries on the limbs. They are made out of the same material as the split limbs by the same careful staff that puts effort into the split limbs. There will still be bows with split limbs. Customers wanted to see split limbs and solid limbs so Ben Pearson actually listened.
> 
> LHPuncher - looks like you got your wish on the bearings.





sounds great, I have been pushing for them for the last 2 years.........  :smile:


----------



## JOE PA (Dec 13, 2003)

*Just wondering?*

I was wondering about a few ?

Is the brace and IBO really the same on the bow with the shorter limbs? I would think it would be less brace and more ATA than the longer one.

Is the bow available with the hybrid cams and the limb stop?

It seems to have just about every feature I would wish for in a bow. Very nice and should be an awesome shooter. :thumbs_up


----------



## selectarchery (Oct 12, 2002)

draw length goes up to 32" for the Generation II


----------



## selectarchery (Oct 12, 2002)

Here's da correction...


----------



## LHpuncher (Apr 12, 2004)

JOE PA said:


> I was wondering about a few ?
> 
> Is the brace and IBO really the same on the bow with the shorter limbs? I would think it would be less brace and more ATA than the longer one.
> 
> ...




not sure what part of PA you are from, but feel free to come over and shoot one when we get them...........


----------



## 1tex3d (Jun 13, 2002)

I am very surprised that they didn't add an 65% let off option this year??? The majority of your serious target archers wouldn't shoot 75% bows.


----------



## JAVI (Jun 19, 2003)

1tex3d said:


> I am very surprised that they didn't add an 65% let off option this year??? The majority of your serious target archers wouldn't shoot 75% bows.


If you actually measure the let-off of the Hurricane cams... it is very close to 65% and easily can be tuned to that.. In fact mine is at 63% currently...


----------



## BradMc26 (Oct 16, 2002)

Great looking bow but have a few questions for those in the know.

1) Can you adjust DL without the use of a bowpress?

2) What is the weight of this bow?

3) Can you give me somekind of idea on price?


----------



## tiner64 (Oct 10, 2004)

*Side View : 36 3/8" Generation 2*

Hey JIM:

I know this maybe just way bit' to soon, to ask ...


But, I know that you can truly work up some special "MAGIC" :star: :thumbs_up 

As soon as you can work your Magic Touch :star:

or, even if you need to sneek in at Ben Pearson(Archery) late into the nite...& then go ever so quietly... for a just a little Sneek "PIC"


Pleaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaase...
POST : a side view "PIC" of the 36 3/8" Generation 2 bow...

If this is not even possible, at this time : WELL, 
I'll just wait it all out... (finally)my dream bow is here  

thanks again,
d'x


----------



## tiner64 (Oct 10, 2004)

TTT ...

very,very nice


----------



## KIT-HAN-NE Flinger (Jan 5, 2005)

*very nice*

Solid limbs great! That was the only reason that I do not own a 
Mcpherson or Pearson!


----------



## Mr.Optics (Jan 15, 2005)

My only ? is about the strings and cables. Are the strings and cables the same as this years that were applied to the pride,and pitbull. The ones that came on my bow were junk and the serving went to heck quickly and they stretched badly. (I would also like to add that I contacted vapor trail and I was treated very well and they sold me a quality set of vtx strings cables at half price that I put on. Man did I see a big difference in performance then.)Just wondering so When I get my new generation I can call vapor trail and get some quality vtx strings and cables.


----------



## selectarchery (Oct 12, 2002)

All of the 2006 bows will come with the VTX strings and cables from Vapor Trail...nice added bonus!!


----------

